# JD 2130 pto



## Skyfarmer (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello, I have JD2130 tractor, the pto won't stop spinning. It will slow down when there is a load on it, and it functions fine once it is engaged. Does anyone have any thoughts about what is causing this or how much of a job is it to fix this.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Skyfarmer said:


> Hello, I have JD2130 tractor, the pto won't stop spinning. It will slow down when there is a load on it, and it functions fine once it is engaged. Does anyone have any thoughts about what is causing this or how much of a job is it to fix this.


It's probably 1 of 3 problems, defective clutch pack (i.e. plates welded together), defective control valve or brake lining is worn.


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

usually the pto brake, you will have to split the tractor to repair it....dieselman.


----------



## Skyfarmer (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I'll probably live with it for now. There is a few things I would like to fix, it's a great machine though.
Cheers


----------



## Mrfixitup (Mar 31, 2016)

*Jd 2130*

Curious if you ever fixed problem? I need to do same thing!


----------



## Terry Usher (Dec 8, 2017)

I have same problem. Replaced seals in top cover but no change. Pto starts turning when engine starts and stops when engine stops. Any way to adjust brake with out slitting???


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Terry, welcome to the tractor forum.

Most likely your PTO brake is worn out. You can test this by prying a 2"x4" against the PTO shaft with the system disengaged. If you can stop the shaft with the 2"x4", this would indicate the brake is not functioning. If it turns with power, either your clutch pack discs are fused together or you have a problem with your control valve. You can do pressure tests on the system to check if pressures for the clutch pack and brake are correct.

My guess is that you have a split in your future.

You need a shop/service manual for guidance. Cheapest way to go is a service manual on CD. Many guys use the I&T shop manual ($25-$30).


----------

